# How to read out CPU temperature?



## rowo (Jul 21, 2018)

My main board is https://www.gigabyte.com/se/Motherboard/GA-MA69VM-S2-rev-10#ov
I have tried the following as root:
`# kldload coretemp
# sysctl dev.cpu.0.temperature
sysctl: unknown oid 'dev.cpu.0.temperature'
# sysctl -a|grep temperature
#`

Is there a package similar to Linux "sensors" for FreeBSD? At freshports I only find *qt5-sensors* but I would prefer a command line tool.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 21, 2018)

That is a board for AMD CPUs, so you need `amdtemp` ( `coretemp` is for Intel processors ), and/or add `amdtemp_load="YES"` to /boot/loader.conf if you want it automatically loaded at boot time. 

And I am not aware of anything like 'lm_sensors' on FreeBSD. However you still can use `sysctl`.


----------



## rowo (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 22, 2018)

You might also be interested in sysutils/hwstat. It doesn't paint pretty pictures/graphs on your desktop. But it's nice for monitoring such things, and is easily scriptable. 

--Chris


----------



## rowo (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

